# Glueing spline



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I've always glued spline. This week I had a customer ask me why and I couldn't tell him why. Thinking back on it now I suppose it would keep the stick from rattling in the future. 

Any other reasons or are there those out there who feel it is unecessary?


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

The spline acts as a tongue; the tongue side of the board isn't loose, so why should the spline?


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

it's not necessary.....by the time you nail through it isn't going anywhere.

but either way..do it or dont...makes no difference..just be sure to use it..


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Never glue em. Just nail em in.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2011)

I glue and nail. It only takes a minute to glue. Even if it doesnt do anything I feel better knowing its there.


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I glue and nail. It only takes a minute to glue. Even if it doesnt do anything I feel better knowing its there.


kinda like scented toilet paper


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

I always glue splines. I like to think that the spline should be attached continuously along the female side of the board, eliminating any possibility of movement later. Cheap insurance.


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

We also just nail these. But it does not hurt to glue them too.


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

I think they split too much when you nail through them. Glue makes a strong bond and prevents squeaks.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Glue it's the way to make sure and avoid squeaks


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

There's no reason to ever glue a spine. It'll be the only glue in the whole job. What about all the other rows? Why no glue on them?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2011)

I would say no glue on the other rows because the tongue is a part of the board. With a spline nails are a mechanical fastener not creating a bond. Glue is creating an actual bond between board and spline or at least that's how I think about it.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I would say no glue on the other rows because the tongue is a part of the board. With a spline nails are a mechanical fastener not creating a bond. Glue is creating an actual bond between board and spline or at least that's how I think about it.


If your splines cut the right size, there will be no movement after it's nailed in. If there's no movement, there's no squeek. I've purposely walked over a lot of reverse spline joints & never had them squeek.

Someone asked, why not, it only takes a minute. The trouble with that theory, is minutes turn into hours & before you know it, you're actually talking real money in lost production.


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

pinwheel said:


> If your splines cut the right size, there will be no movement after it's nailed in. If there's no movement, there's no squeek. I've purposely walked over a lot of reverse spline joints & never had them squeek.
> 
> Someone asked, why not, it only takes a minute. The trouble with that theory, is minutes turn into hours & before you know it, you're actually talking real money in lost production.


I'm sure you didn't mean it to sound that way, but I read your excuse for not gluing as adding up to lost production in the long run. I prefer to look at minor issues as opportunities to eliminate callbacks. I use a lot more glue than I did ten years ago, I carry a router table to create tongues and grooves, I biscuit join all my hearth frames. It may add a few minutes to my day, but I consider it well worth it to give my customer a superior installation to what else is out there. It all adds up, your right.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

ArtisanRemod said:


> I'm sure you didn't mean it to sound that way, but I read your excuse for not gluing as adding up to lost production in the long run. I prefer to look at minor issues as opportunities to eliminate callbacks. I use a lot more glue than I did ten years ago, I carry a router table to create tongues and grooves, I biscuit join all my hearth frames. It may add a few minutes to my day, but I consider it well worth it to give my customer a superior installation to what else is out there. It all adds up, your right.


Yeah, you read it wrong. I'll rephrase, doing tasks that are unnecessary cost production time.

I carry a router & have a 1/4" slot cutter & all butt joints, get splined, but even those don't get glue.:laughing:

Since 1995 & tens or thousands of sq ft of floor laid, I've never had a callback due to a squeeky reverse spline joint.


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

How the hell is a slip tongue gonna make a squeak? squeaks would be cause by a board riding up and down on a nail..this would be a small section of most installs that get reversed..and that particular board or course would be nailed from both sides..

now i ask again..how is that going to squeak..it would serve you better to have some glue under this area opposed to the spline.


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

When you have a loose board and it is tight up against another board, but moving up and down when stepped on), it squeaks. No nail required for a squeak..


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Usually I just nail it, but I run a good amount of PL Premium on the subfloor after I nail the spine. this way groove side of the board gets glued to the subfloor to prevent any movement.

Just a small tip: take a small scrap piece with groove and step on it to hold the spine in place,place the nailer next to it and fire.then slide the scrap and repeat.


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

adams said:


> When you have a loose board and it is tight up against another board, but moving up and down when stepped on), it squeaks. No nail required for a squeak..



no way...maybe once then it gets walked out..and done..if the floor is nailed well, which obviously this is new install, it should be..there isnt a loose board.

a loose board is more apt to snap or crack..

again like Astor said..the glue would be better served under the area..not on the slip tongue..

not trying to convert anyone..just speaking logically..


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

jamestrd said:


> no way...maybe once then it gets walked out..and done..if the floor is nailed well, which obviously this is new install, it should be..there isnt a loose board.
> 
> a loose board is more apt to snap or crack..
> 
> ...


Yes way, if its not a tight T& G from the factory. Haven't you ever heard a wood floor squeak? Ok then, me too. I have felt paper down on my jobs so can't put glue under. It works a lot better if you glue the spline in place rather than nail it or glue the board down that is going up to the one your splining.


----------

